# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Artigo sobre ozonizador

## Marcos Cavaleiro

http://www.ondaaquarios.com.br/ecomm...dutos/1207.pdf


Manual de Instruções
AquaZone Red Sea
Ozonizador
Importador exclusivo p/ o Brasil
CNPJ: 000.014.015/0001-09
Inscrição Estadual: 114.083.242.110
Validade Indeterminada
Introdução a Ozônio e Potencial de Oxirredução

1.1 O que é ozônio ?
Através de descarga elétrica no ar, três moléculas de oxigênio podemse combinar para formar duas moléculas de ozônio. Na natureza isso ocorre, por
exemplo, durante tempestades de raios. Ozônio pode ser gerado artificialmente empequena escala, através de descargas elétricas dentro de um gerador de
ozônio. Ozônio é uma combinação muito instável, e será oxidado na aeração. O ozônio, portanto, é umagente oxidantemuito potente.
1.2 O que ozônio faz no aquário ?
Devido suas capacidades oxidantes, ozônio quebra subprodutos dos peixes que são prejudiciais ao aquário. Emaquários de água salgada (ou de água doce
compH acima de 7.5 pH), amônia é oxidada para a forma menos tóxica nitrito e depois nitrato. A oxidação pode ser feita por filtro biológico e suas
bactérias,, mas é vantajoso instalar umozonizador como sistema de apoio para prevenir níveis perigosos de amônia na água. A função de apoio é
especialmente importante emaquários superlotados de peixes ou em que ocorramuita produção de dejetos.
Complexos orgânicos como substâncias que tornama água amarelada não podem ser removidos por filtros biológicos nem por filtros mecânicos. O ozônio,
por outro lado, quebra a estrutura desses agentes químicos de forma que seus fragmentos podemser limpos pelas bactérias do filtro ou através do uso de um
fracionar de proteínas. O uso de ozônio provoca água efeito de água cristalina.
Outra propriedade importante do ozônio é sua capacidade esterilizadora. BACTÉRIAS perigosas e outros agentes patogênicos que flutuam na água são
eliminados pelo ozônio. No ambiente natural, a quantidade de bactérias flutuantes é muito pequena devido à ação anti-séptica da água natural do mar. No
aquário isso não ocorre e as bactérias podem se tornar perigosas amuitos de seus habitantes, especialmente larvas de peixes, onde encontramambiente ideal
para sua propagação. O termo esterilizador não pode ser levado ao pé da letra. A quantidade de ozônio administrada deve ser apenas a suficiente para
matar o excesso de bactérias. Água totalmente estéril é quase tão perigosa quanto água suja para os peixes e invertebrados.
Ozônio nunca deve ser dosado diretamente na água do aquário, e simpor intermédio de uma câmara isolada como umreator de ozônio pressurizado ou um
fracionador de proteínas. Aquários de água doce podemreceber ozônio conectando-se o aparelho a umfiltro interno que funcione comcompressor de ar.
1.3 Quanto ozônio deve ser usado ?
A quantidade ideal de ozônio varia de aquário para aquário. A dose correta é dependente de uma serie de fatores; o volume de água a ser tratado, o fluxo de
água, a taxa de ar tratado pelo ozonizador, a quantidade de dejetos na água, a densidade de peixes, o tipo de filtragembiológica e os equipamentos adicionais
emuso. Como linha básica de ação, a produção de ozônio deve girar emtorno de 5 e 15 mg/hora para cada 100 litros de água do aquário.
Aquários com densidade populacional maior, precisarão demais ozônio do que aquários cominvertebrados, pois nestes últimos a quantidade de dejetos
produzida émuito menor. Por isso, aquários cominvertebrados podemser mantidos commenos que 5 mg/hora/100 litros.
Doses emexcesso de 15 mg/h/100L só devemser usadas com extrema cautela e apenas, por exemplo, em aquários com muitos peixes e nenhum
invertebrado.
1.4 O que é Potencial deOxirredução (ORP) ?
Em qualquer reação química elétrons são transferidos de uma substância para outra. A substância que recebe elétrons é a oxidada, enquanto a outra é
reduzida. Tanto emágua doce quanto salgada, muitas reações de oxirredução ocorremsimultaneamente. Por causa da troca constante de elétrons, a
quantidade de reações oxidantes ou redutoras prevalece, e pode ser medida à base de voltagem, por intermédio do uso de umeletrodo de platina e um
voltímetro. A milivoltagem medida é chamada de potencial redox ou ORP. Quanto mais alto o potencial redox, maior a capacidade oxidativa da água.
Valores de ORP entre 300 e 350 mV (recomendável como níveis desejáveis) indicam que o ambiente é rico emoxigênio e contempouco material em
decomposição. ORP pode, então, ser usado como indicador da qualidade do ambiente de seu aquário.
Algumas autoridades emaquarismo recomendammanter ORP de 400 mV ou até mais. Seja muito cuidadoso comníveis altos demais, pois acima de 430 mV
já pode apresentar risco, e especialmente perto dos 600 mV, a esterilização da água é tão alta que nem pode ser considerada para uso emaquários.
Valores abaixo de 200 mV indicamacúmulo de matéria orgânica e baixo nível de oxigênio dissolvido na água. Potencial redox negativo tambémé possível
emambientes anaeróbicos que podem ocorrer, por exemplo, debaixo no material de substrato de fundo do aquário.
1.5 A relação entre ozônio e redox
À medida que ozônio é dosado na água do aquário a taxa de oxigênio dissolvido aumentará, causando a quebra dematerial orgânico indesejável,
esterelizando a água e fazendo o redox se elevar. Tanto níveis de redox excessivamente altos quanto baixos demais são indesejáveis. Por isso, é
recomendável manter o redox estável aplicando ozônio apenas se o redox cair e desligar o ozonizador quando o limite desejado for atingido. O controle de
dosagempode ser feito usando-se um controlador de redox combinado ao AquaZone Red Sea, ou o aparelho AquaZone Plus Red Sea (que já vemcomos
dois produtos em umsó). Se o ozônio for aplicado semo beneficio de umcontrolador, a dosagemdeve ser regulada para umvalor mínimo no próprio
aparelho, de forma que não ocorramproblemas de redox alto demais.
2. Equipamento adicional
Para operar o AquaZone ou AquaZone Plus, será necessário ter os seguintes equipamentos:
1. Compressor de ar
2. Secador de ar (recomendado)
3. Reator de ozônio ou fracionador de proteínas
4. Filtro de carvão ativado (recomendado)
5. Controlador redox (integrante apenas da linha AquaZone Plus)
6. Eletrodo de redox (fornecido apenas com a linha AquaZone Plus)
3. Instruções especiais e precauções para o uso de ozônio
3.1 O ar ozonizado não pode escapar para o ambiente emque o aquário está; por isso, é muito importante colocar umfiltro de carvão ativado no fracionador
de proteínas usado como reator de ozônio, ou no reator de ozônio, sendo que o carvão deve ser colocado onde o ar sai do aparelho para entrar emcontato
como ar ambiente.
3.2 Não deixe o valor de ORP ser mais alto que 400mV, pois substâncias perigosas podemser produzidas e causar danos à saúde de animais sensíveis. Os
habitantes do aquário têmque ser protegidos da exposição ao ozônio emforma livre. O método recomendado para eliminar Ozônio Residual é aerar
vigorosamente o ar ozonizado, seguido por filtragempor carvão ativado. Após esse tratamento, a quantidade de ozônio residual deve ser verificada
freqüentemente - máximo de 0,05 mg/L for encontrado (teste a água para verificar a presença de ozônio residual como teste da Red Sea de Ozônio
Residual).
3.3 A produção de ozônio é prejudicada pela umidade do ar e poeira contidos no ar utilizado pelo aparelho. Use um secador de ar para assegurar produção e
saída consistentes de ozônio e aumentar a vida útil do aparelho. Siga as instruções do fabricante do secador de ar à risca para lidar como produto.
3.4 Todos os tubos e conexões devem ser bemfixados em seus lugares para evitar vazamentos de ozônio no ambiente.
3.5 O AquaZone deve ser preferivelmente instalado acima do nível da água do aquário, pois assim evita-se possível efeito de sifonamento de água para
dentro do aparelho  que causa nele damos permanentes. Se isso não for possível, deve-se instalar na saída de ar ozonizado do aparelho uma válvula de nãoretorno,
que segurará a água antes dela entrar no ozonizador emcaso de falta de energia elétrica e conseqüente sifonamento de água.
3.6 A água tratada por ozônio nunca deve cair direto sobre filtros biológicos, pois as bactérias nitrificantes são extremamente sensíveis a ozônio residual.
Mesmo quantidades de 0,05MG/L podemafetar seriamente o filtro biológico.
4. AquaZone 50/100/200  Instalação e operação
4.1 Conecte a saída do compressor de ar na entrada de ar no painel traseiro do ozonizador. Conecte tambéma saída de ar ozonizado do aparelho ao reator de
ozônio ou fracionador de proteínas (recomenda-se usar uma válvula de não-retorno como segurança).
4.2 Ligue o compressor de ar e verifique se o ar flui livremente através do ozonizador.
4.3 Programe a quantidade de produção de ozônio que deseja em seu aparelho girando o botão do painel frontal. A escala émedida empercentual para um
máximo de 50, 100 ou 200 mg/hora, de acordo como modelo.
Saída de ozônio em
mg/hora
Modelo 5% 30% 50% 75% 100%
50 2,5 12,5 25 37,5 50
100 5 25 50 75 100
200 10 50 100 150 200
4.4 Conecte o plugue de corrente AC ao seu receptáculo na parte de trás do ozonizador e a fonte DC à tomada na parede.
4.5 A luz vermelha do aparelho acenderá no painel frontal, indicando que a unidade está gerando ozônio, mas a operação só será eficaz se o ar estiver sendo
forçado para dentro do ozonizador.
4.6 Recomendamos usar o AquaZone emconjunto comumcontrolador de redox.
5. AquaZone Plus 50/100/200  Instalação e operação
Os AquaZone Plus já vêmcomo ozonizador, e o controlador de redox, quemede constantemente o ORP da água do aquário por intermédio do sensor
(eletrodo). Se o redox da água cair abaixo do nível desejado, o ozonizador é acionado automaticamente, e permanecerá ligado até atingir o ponto programado
(ORP SET POINT). O AquaZone Plus torna simples, fácil e segura a aplicação de ozônio na água do aquário, com a vantagemde se poder ler emseu
mostrador digital amedição recebida pelo eletrodo a cada momento. O eletrodo do AquaZone só é fornecido na linha Deluxe, mas pode ser comprado
separadamente. Antes de usar o eletrodo, remova a tampa plástica cuidadosamente da ponta que ficará submersa na água e enxágüe com água corrente.
5.1 Ponha ametade inferior do eletrodo dentro da água do aquário. O eletrodo deve preferivelmente ser instalado de forma que flutue na água, de preferência
emlocal escuro, que evite o acúmulo de algas na ponta do eletrodo. Um bomlocal de instalação é perto do vertedouro do aquário. Uma alternativa é instalálo
no sump ou filtro biológico. Conecte o eletrodo ao soquete BNC na frente do ozonizador. Se o AquaZone Plus estiver abaixo do nível da água, faça com
que o fio elétrico do aparelho forma uma curva descendente entre a tomada e a fonte. Isso evita que acidetalmente água corra pelo fio e entre na tomada de
energia.
5.2 Conecte o compressor de ar na entrada de ar do painel traseiro do aparelho e a saída de ar ozonizado ao reator de ozônio ou Skimmer (é recomendável
instalar uma válvula de não-retorno por segurança).
5.3 Ligue o compressor de ar e verifique se o ar flui livremente através do ozonizador e que não existamvazamentos nas conexões das mangueiras. Desligue
o compressor até que a regulagem do aparelho se complete.
5.4 Gire o botão ozônio até a posição de saídamínima e o botão ORP SET POINT para o máximo. Posicione o seletor na frente do aparelho para ORP
READING.
5.5 Conecte a tomada do ozonizador na parte de trás do aparelho e a fonte AC à tomada de energia. O mostrador digital deverá apontar o ORP da água do
aquário.
5.6 Posicione o seletor frontal para ozônio e regule o aparelho pelo botão para o nível de saída de ozônio desejado. O mostrador digital mostra o ozônio em
mg/L para cada 100 litros. NOTA: O nível de ozônio só pode ser regulado se o ozonizador estiver funcionando (produzindo ozônio). Para tanto, a luz
vermelha indicadora deve estar acesa. Isso só ocorrerá se a leitura apresentada no painel for menor do que o ORP que você deseja manter no aquário.
5.7 Posicione o seletor do painel frontal para ORP SET POINT e ajuste o nível desejado de ORP (recomendamos entre 300 e 350 mV).
5.8 Ligue o compressor de ar, verifique se ozônio está sendo produzido e ligando e desligando àmedida que o ORP varia na água do aquário.
NOTAS:
a. Valores redox diferemconsideravelmente emlocais diferentes do aquário. Para obter leituras consistentes, ponha o eletrodo sempre no mesmo
lugar. Outros fatores que afetamo ORP são: pH, luz, temperatura, alimentação dos animais e atémesmo o período do dia. Para comparar seus resultados e
avaliar as mudanças, tome nota dos valores apresentados todo dia no mesmo horário. Assim, você conseguirá avaliar medidas diferentes, se ocorrerem.
b. Pode ser que dias se passematé que o ponto de ORP que você programou para seu aquário seja atingido. O ozonizador não deve ser
ajustado para mais que 15 a 25 mg/h/100 L. Acompanhe as medições cuidadosamente nos primeiros dias de funcionamento do ozonizador
e não aumente a taxa de produção de ozônio do aparelho lentamente, nunca deixando ultrapassar os 25 mg/h/100L. Atingido o ponto
programado, reprograme o ozonizador para ficar entre 5 e 15 mg/h/100L.
c. Tome cuidado para não mexer no ponto de ajuste nemno de produção de ozônio após efetuar a primeira programação e acompanhar seus
resultados.
d. A umidade do ambiente faz a produção de ozônio cair 50%. Todas as instruções destemanual dizemrespeito ao uso de umsecador de ar
emconjunto com o aparelho.
6. Eletrodo
O AquaZone Plus é calibrado e testado como eletrodo Ag/AgCL de platina, que é recomendado para o uso no aparelho. Se você quiser usar outramarca de
eletrodo, assegure-se dPe colocá-lo antes de funcionar no líquido de teste Red Sea RedoxSol. Se a leitura for diferente da que consta no rótulo da solução
testadora, siga cuidadosamente as instruções contidas na garrafa do líquido a fimde poder usar seu eletrodo como AquaZone Plus.
O eletrodo deve ser limpo a cada 3 ou 4 semanas. Recomendamos usar a solução ElectroClean da Red Sea, fabricado com esse fimespecífico). Após a
limpeza, são necessárias 6 horas para o eletrodo estabilizar suas leituras, portanto, nesse período, desligue o ozonizador. A vida útil esperada do eletrodo é de
1 a 2 anos; após esse tempo, as leituras efetuadas podemser erráticas e o eletrodo deve ser trocado pó um novo.
Instruções de segurança
AVISO  Para evitar ferimentos, precauções básicas devemser tomadas, portanto leia-as abaixo;
1. PERIGO  Evite possíveis choques elétricos pois água é usada nos equipamentos. Nas situações descritas abaixo, não tente
consertar por conta própria; devolva o aparelho ao local onde o comprou par reparos.
2. Se o aparelho cair na água, NÃO TOQUE NELE. Desligue a fonte da tomada de energia e depois o retire da água. Se componentes
elétricos do aparelho forem molhados, desligue-os imediatamente.
3. Não opere qualquer aparelho que apresente danos na tomada ou emseus fios elétricos. Tambémevite operar aparelhos que tenham
sofrido quedas, estejamapresentando mal funcionamento ou apresentemdanos aparentes quaisquer.
4. Para evitar que água corra pelo fio elétrico e entre na tomada de energia elétrica ou no próprio aparelho, instale o ozonizador como
na imagem ao lado, fazendo comque o fio elétrico forma uma curva descendente emrelação ao aparelho e À tomada.
5. É necessário acompanhar muito cuidadosamente qualquer aparelho elétrico que funcione emambientes onde exista a presença
constante de crianças.
6. Evite ferimentos não tocando partes móveis de aparelhos emfuncionamento, ou partes quentes como refletores de luz, aquecedores,
lâmpadas e outros.
7. Sempre desligue qualquer aparelho elétrico da tomada quando não estiver emuso. Nunca puxe o fio de energia do aparelho para
desligá-lo, e simapenas desligue o aparelho segurando o plugue e tirando-o da tomada de energia.
8. Não use qualquer aparelho para uma função que ele não foi projetado para executar. O uso de benjamins e outros tipos de
conectores elétricos que não as tomadas de energia fixas na parede não são recomendáveis.
9. Não instale o aparelho a temperaturas extremas, como em exteriores onde possa haver congelamento.
10. Assegure-se que o aparelho esteja montado e forma segura no aquário antes fazê-lo funcionar.
11. LEIA E OBSERVE ATENTAMENTE ESTAS INSTRUÇÕES E TODO O CONTEÚDO DESTEMANUAL.
12. Se for necessário usar uma extensão elétrica, o fio utilizado deve ter calibre apropriado, pois fios que não permitam a corrente
necessária transitar por si acabamesquentando e fazendo seu aparelho esquentar também, comrisco de possível dano e até mesmo
curto-circuito
13. Guarde estas instruções

----------


## Pedro Gomes

Já agora deixa-me acrescentar este artigo bastante interessante do número passado da reefkeeping

http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2006-05/rhf/index.php

Abraço,
Pedro

----------

